# gonna need some help



## phoenix277 (Dec 20, 2002)

i have to end my long time in AIKIDO and start on karate is there any help you guys can give me?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2002)

My first question is why are you stoping Akido?   If you have been in it a long tiome do you need KAreate or do you simply wish to study a different art?


----------



## phoenix277 (Dec 21, 2002)

the reason im stopping is because im moving to north wales....to apart where there is no dojos....but there is a karate dojo


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 22, 2002)

It might help if you said which part of North Wales you're moving to? I always thought there was an Aikido dojo in Chester? but I could be wrong there.
I know a good Shotokan teacher in Angelsea, and also a very good Shotokan dojo at the Uni in Bangor. Let me know if any of this helps and I'll find out how you can contact them.

Hope this helps!
Mike.


----------



## phoenix277 (Dec 23, 2002)

i dont know what type of karate it is but i know its at the leasure centure in angulsey


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 24, 2002)

You might want to try going to the Mona Books web-site
www.monabooks.com
From there you can find contact numbers for Mike Burton.
They are one of the largest martial arts book and video distributores in Europe. Mike Burton is also a teacher of shotokan karate-do.
Good luck,
Mike


----------

